# A Complex Express Entry Case



## ntpune (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi,
I am from India and wish to migrate to Canada. I am not using my real name here for camouflage from current employers.
So my case is a little complex and I could not compile an answer from any of the threads.

*The Education v/s Field of work*
I am a Mechanical Engineer but have been in the field of IT as a web development freelancer since 2011 - which is while I was still studying.

*The Startup*
I run my own services startup which is a registered proprietorship (a from of self employment registration - for people outside india) since mid 2013.
I built a small team of 5 developers who worked with me on contract, managed projects and trained the team since 2013 until recently. I let them go to better employers after I decided that I want to move.

*The Consultant*
While training the team at my own startup, other companies found my skills valuable and asked me to consult with them and help them shape their products. I landed up working with 3 companies as a web development consultant since early 2014.

*The Salaried Employee*
By the end of 2014 I had an attractive job opportunity and decided to take it up while still keeping my startup and consultant status alive.

*The Pros*
I am not married, stable financially and professionally, but I want to move to Canada and explore myself, challenge my potential. My tax returns are all clear. I can clear IELTS with 7 to 8 bands easily. I have a good skill set - HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, JavaScript, jQuery, APIs, WebRTC, Node, Express JS, Socket.IO, Cordova and PhoneGap, PHP, MySQL, CodeIgniter, WordPress. And basic Angular JS, React JS, Ionic Framework, MondoDB, ASP.NET, Joomla!, Scrum.

*The Cons*
Now thats me - working since Mid 2011, thus have an experience of around 5 years, of which I can only prove 3 on paper. Also, I have no certification or degree supporting my field of work. When I was speaking to a consultant about the Immigration, I was told that my experience during self employment shall not be considered for express entry.

*The Question*
I have no idea on what to do, how do I proceed with the process?


----------



## alucky_india (Jul 9, 2016)

Try scoring yourself conservatively against the express entry detailed criteria(1200 points) and the preliminary criteria(100 points) . If you are getting around 480 in detailed criteria and more than 67 in preliminary criteria you shall be through on your own without any consultant. Job category is no longer a criteria for selection.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

alucky_india said:


> Try scoring yourself conservatively against the express entry detailed criteria(1200 points) and the preliminary criteria(100 points) . If you are getting around 480 in detailed criteria and more than 67 in preliminary criteria you shall be through on your own without any consultant.



What do point totals have to do with using a consultant? A consultant cannot alter your point totals.


----------



## alucky_india (Jul 9, 2016)

In case the points are less, you will have to resort to provincial nomination. A consultant may be required to select the right programme and also to file the application if it is paper based.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

alucky_india said:


> In case the points are less, you will have to resort to provincial nomination. *A consultant may be required to select the right programme and also to file the application if it is paper based*.


Why? 

A "consultant" can't foresee the job forecasts in all parts of Canada, especially if they're not located _in_ Canada. 

A "consultant" cannot get you a job or a job offer. If they tell you that they can, run away... far away - they're just looking to part you from your money.

A "consultant" can't fill or file the application any better than the applicant can and one doesn't get any bonus points or special considerations by having a consultant file the application.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

alucky_india said:


> In case the points are less, you will have to resort to provincial nomination. A consultant may be required to select the right programme and also to file the application if it is paper based.



Why would a consultant be required for that? Any person of average intelligence can figure out the appropriate program and fill in the forms themselves. Why pay money for something one can do themselves? Emigrating is expensive enough without adding to the expenses.


----------

